# {F]orum board and bindings



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

I was thinking of getting a Forum Recon bindings and board,
but i dont noe wat size i should get.
M/L
L/XL
???????
Im a size 9 so can u guys tell me what size i should get.
Also for the Forum Recon snowboard
im about 5-7, 5-8 and i wanted to know what size i should get.
There are differnt numbers when i was gunna purchase it.
EX>

146
149
153m
156
156m
158
161

Can someone tell me 
and also what kind of boots are good.
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

soccerboi121 said:


> I was thinking of getting a Forum Recon bindings and board,
> but i dont noe wat size i should get.
> M/L
> L/XL
> ...


i wouldn't go with anything bigger than a 156 and find the pair of boots that fits you the best...don't pay for the name of them


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

what is Ur weight?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

*my weight*

my weight is about 110 and about 115 wiht all the boots and gear.:laugh:


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

146
149
153

i would look into those, it i all about weight
but i say 149


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> 146
> 149
> 153
> 
> ...


yea but don't forget he's also 14...he has a few years to gain quite a few pounds


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

*the numbers*

wat does the numbers stand for 
and wat are the "m" stand for after the numbers
for some of them.
thnaks:dunno:


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

wide 
i guess they wanted to use an m instead of a w


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> wide
> i guess they wanted to use an m instead of a w


just to make it more complicated haha...


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

soccerboi121 said:


> wat does the numbers stand for
> and wat are the "m" stand for after the numbers
> for some of them.
> thnaks:dunno:



The numbers that you see are the lengths of the boards in centimeters


----------

